# Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?



## NiLizu (18. Juni 2011)

Ziehe oberschirft, oder müssten die erst filetierts. beim ausnehmen könnte köpfen und schuppen auch lassen? habe gerademal nicht viel zeit zum filetieren

mfg nico


----------



## ak.checker (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

Sorry auch wenn Junganglerbonus...

bei der schreibweise kommen einem die Tränen:c


----------



## omnimc (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

ausnehmen solltest du jeden fisch bevor du ihm einfrieren tust.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

...also - wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe - und das ist nicht ganz einfach bei Deiner Ausdrucksweise, dann lautet meine Antwort:

*Auf jeden Fall die Forellen ausnehmen vor dem Einfrieren!!!*

Ob Du die Köpfe abmachst, oder sie noch entschuppst, dass hängt vor allem davon ab, wie Du sie später zubereiten möchtest.

Z.B. lasse ich die Köpfe zum räuchern dran - die Schuppen auch.

Wenn Du sie braten möchtest & die Haut mitessen möchtest, dann kannst Du die Köpfe auch abmachen & die Fische entschuppen.

Spart Platz in der TK, wenn die Köpfe ab sind.

Entschuppen würde aber auch nach dem Auftauen noch gehen.

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## ak.checker (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*



NiLizu schrieb:


> Ziehe oberschirft, oder müssten die erst filetierts. beim ausnehmen könnte köpfen und schuppen auch lassen? habe gerademal nicht viel zeit zum filetieren
> 
> mfg nico



Siehe  selbst...


----------



## Tipp (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

Du kannst die einfach nach dem Ausnehmen einfrieren wenn du möchtest. Ich schneide die Köpfe immer ab, weil das Platz spart. 
Man kann sie aber auch dranlassen.


----------



## NiLizu (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

danke für eure untersützung, und das mit deutsch!? vergisst nicht das gehörlosen auch angelt


----------



## goeddoek (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

Moin Nico #h


Erst mal |welcome: im Anglerboard :m


Wie schon geschrieben - ausnehmen und ordentlich säubern *muss* sein. Möchtest Du die Köpfe dranlassen, dann achte darauf, dass die Kiemen komplett raus sind.


----------



## Tipp (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*



NiLizu schrieb:


> danke für eure untersützung, und das mit deutsch!? vergisst nicht das gehörlosen auch angelt



Gern geschehen, kein Problem! 
Das Problem mit der Rechtschreibung bei Gehörlosen kannte ich gar nicht, aber es kommt mir auf jeden Fall logisch vor.
Es muss schon schwierig sein Wörter richtig zu schreiben wenn man nicht hören kann wie sie klingen. 
Falls du noch Rezepte für deine Forellen suchst guck einfach mal hier in die Rezeptecke!
Da stehen einge ganz gute Rezepte drin.


----------



## omnimc (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

Das mit Deinen Gehör tut mir leid bist du von Geburt an Taub?
aber Lesen und Schreiben hat doch mit denn Ohren nix zu tun.
Was willst du mit deinen Fischen machen wenn Du sie auftaust?
Zum räuchern würde ich auf keinen fall die köpfe entfernen.


----------



## ak.checker (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*



NiLizu schrieb:


> danke für eure untersützung, und das mit deutsch!? vergisst nicht das gehörlosen auch angelt



Gut in dem Fall ist es etwas anderes .
Viel Spass hier an Board#h


----------



## Tipp (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*



omnimc schrieb:


> Das mit Deinen Gehör tut mir leid bist du von Geburt an Taub?
> aber Lesen und Schreiben hat doch mit denn Ohren nix zu tun.
> Was willst du mit deinen Fischen machen wenn Du sie auftaust?
> Zum räuchern würde ich auf keinen fall die köpfe entfernen.



Denk doch mal logisch...
Es ist bestimmt nicht unbedingt einfach alle Wörter richtig zu Buchstabieren bzw. zu schreiben wenn man nicht hören bzw. aussprechen kann. Hörende schreiben viele Wörter so wie sie eben klingen und dadurch kann man sich Schreibweisen ja auch viel leichter merken.


----------



## omnimc (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

Tipp ich gebe dir Recht aber verstehen kann ich es nicht ganz.
weil wenn ich nicht hören könnte muß ich nunmal lesen. ist aber jetzt auch egal weil es nicht zum Thema gehört.


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

zur Unterstützung von NiLizu und um die Raterei zu beenden z.B. das lesen:
einige-informationen-zum-thema-hoerschaedigung

besonders am Artikelende:


			
				Deutsche Gesellschaft der Hörgeschädigten - Selbsthilfe und Fachverbände e.V. schrieb:
			
		

> Schriftsprachliche Kommunikation
> Bei der schriftsprachlichen Kommunikation ist zu beachten, daß  Hörgeschädigte teilweise eine eingeschränkte Schriftsprachkompetenz  haben. Hier ist es wichtig, sich den Vorkenntnissen Hörgeschädigter  bzgl. Satzbau und Wortschatz anzupassen. Auch Zeichnen und Malen kann  als Erklärungshilfe verwendet werden.




deine Frage ist vollständig von ernie1973 und _goeddoek_ beantwortet.


----------



## Tipp (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*



omnimc schrieb:


> Tipp ich gebe dir Recht aber verstehen kann ich es nicht ganz.
> weil wenn ich nicht hören könnte muß ich nunmal lesen. ist aber jetzt auch egal weil es nicht zum Thema gehört.



Gehört echt nicht zum Thema, aber interessant finde ichs irgendwie trotzdem. 
Ich stells mir halt irgendwie schon schwierig vor lesen und schreiben zu lernen wenn man nicht hören kann wie die Wörter klingen usw..


----------



## NiLizu (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

Was soll ich da noch sagen, ein super forum die ich wahrscheinlich gesehen habe, den einige haben es nicht an sich selbst gedacht oder wissen zu null über gehörlosen#6 mal nach googeln. man weiss wie toll ein mensch ist darüber nachforschen und gleich wissen wie es weiter geht#r

schluss mit schlachterei, fische frieren sich ein. 


|wavey:


----------



## ueber (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

Angelst du nur auf Forelle?
Oder auch auf andere Fische? z.B. Karpfen?
Da würde mich interessieren, wie du es mit dem Bissanzeiger machst? Wäre ja sehr anstrengend, stundenlang die Rute zu beobachten um schnell genug zu reagieren.


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*



ueber schrieb:


> Angelst du nur auf Forelle?
> Oder auch auf andere Fische? z.B. Karpfen?
> Da würde mich interessieren, wie du es mit dem Bissanzeiger machst? Wäre ja sehr anstrengend, stundenlang die Rute zu beobachten um schnell genug zu reagieren.



sorry, da geht mir was ueber.
stumpfsinnig auf den beeper oder das glöcken warten, toll.
die rutenspitze im auge - strömung, wind, was auch immer, das feinste nibbeln - das ist spannend und hält sogar einen carphunter wach.
brauch man dann auch z.b. keine wehleidigen berichte in f&f schreiben wie" habn mi mein tackle klaut peim ankeln".

ist wie weihnachten oder an der supermarktkasse, ihr mit den glöckchen&beepern. radau ohne ende.


----------



## ueber (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*



Jose schrieb:


> sorry, da geht mir was ueber.
> stumpfsinnig auf den beeper oder das glöcken warten, toll.
> die rutenspitze im auge - strömung, wind, was auch immer, das feinste nibbeln - das ist spannend und hält sogar einen carphunter wach.
> brauch man dann auch z.b. keine wehleidigen berichte in f&f schreiben wie" habn mi mein tackle klaut peim ankeln".
> ...


Bin ich wohl der Einzige, der sich beim nachangeln mal ne stunde hinlegt...


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*



ueber schrieb:


> Bin ich wohl der Einzige, der sich beim nachangeln mal ne stunde hinlegt...


sicher nicht, sogar leider nicht.

wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass mensch auch ohne akustische wecker angeln & fangen kann. und sogar spannender...

und dann wird einem auch nicht das zeug beim ansitz, sorry, anlieg, geklaut.


----------



## ueber (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*



Jose schrieb:


> anlieg


 HAHAHAHAHA ^^

Hmmm, mir wurde noch nichts geklaut...
aber ich will jetzt auch nicht zu weit OT gehen


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*



ueber schrieb:


> ...aber ich will jetzt auch nicht zu weit OT gehen



ist samstagabend, da sollten wir schon mal labern dürfen


----------



## omnimc (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

Samstagabend und ich hocke hier zuhause rum weil ich Kinderdienst habe.dann mach mal einer nen samstagabendslabertröd auf ;-)


----------



## monk2020 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

kommt^^


----------



## flasha (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*



ueber schrieb:


> Angelst du nur auf Forelle?
> Oder auch auf andere Fische? z.B. Karpfen?
> Da würde mich interessieren, wie du es mit dem Bissanzeiger machst? Wäre ja sehr anstrengend, stundenlang die Rute zu beobachten um schnell genug zu reagieren.



Beim Feedern muss man auch auf die Spitze achten...beim Posenangeln auf die Pose...außerdem haben elekt. Bissanzeiger auch Leuchtdioden, also wo ist das Problem? Ich denke mal, wenn man irgend ein Defizit hat, arrangiert man sich irgendwie mit den Gegebenheiten...andere Sinne sind dann geschärfter als bei normalen Menschen...

Wie lange kann man einen Fisch den einfrieren? Woran erkennt man einen kaputt gefrorenen Fisch?


----------



## NiLizu (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

japp ich angele wie Carphunter#6, ich war ja im forellenteich angeln in Heisede so schwer ist es auch nicht, ab 4uhr kommen fische hoch ab dahin beobachte ich bis ca 12 uhr^^|supergri  und nachtangeln z,b auf karpfen oder stör etc benutze ich bissanzeiger, ein bisschen hören kann ich auch oder auf swinger beobachten ansonste schlafen mit wecker vibrator  :vik:


----------



## maflomi01 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellen ausnehmen dan einfrieren?*

Wie lange kann man einen Fisch den einfrieren? Woran erkennt man einen kaputt gefrorenen Fisch?[/QUOTE]

moin gefrierbrand erkennt man an der verfärbung und oder veränderung des oberfläche und die stellen sehen aus als wenn sie schon gegart sind . kannste bei wiki nachschlagen , und einfrieren halbes jahr nicht länger sonst leidet der geschmack ausserdem lasse ich die köpfe wenns geht immer drann weil sonst flüssigkeit aus dem fleisch austritt beim auftauen wenn es filet ist nich so lange einfrieren und nach dem auftauen schnell verarbeiten sonst gibts schnell mal trockene filets , und das blut vom filetieren lasse ich auch drann dies gerinnt und verschliesst das filet rundherum beim auftauen wird es sowieso gewaschen und durch das frieren geht das blut ganz leicht ab dadurch bleibt das filet schön saftig


----------

